# Muck Boots



## limbhanger (Nov 2, 2007)

any opinions? I bought a pair today and will give em a try in the morning.


----------



## hevishot (Nov 2, 2007)

I love 'em...but they are heavy as heck.


----------



## dirtroad (Nov 2, 2007)

Which pair did you buy?
I have four pair,best thing going.IMO.


----------



## curtis lowe (Nov 4, 2007)

dirtroad said:


> Which pair did you buy?
> I have four pair,best thing going.IMO.



man,your income must be good to have four pair.


----------



## Hunter Blair (Nov 4, 2007)

they are heavy but man are they comfortable.... i love mine..... would recommend them to anyone


----------



## Predator56 (Nov 7, 2007)

I just got a pair of the WOODY ARMOR today, feel comfortable but havent hunted in them yet


----------



## Ace12 (Nov 7, 2007)

I have been looking at some. How do they compare to Lacross?


----------



## dirtroad (Nov 8, 2007)

curtis lowe said:


> man,your income must be good to have four pair.


I have a rich nephew,he is in the "woodworking"business.
He bought them for me.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Nov 8, 2007)

I've been thinking about getting a pair of these "camp" boots, but I want to try them on somewhere first...


----------



## Lum (Nov 8, 2007)

Ace12 said:


> I have been looking at some. How do they compare to Lacross?



My opinion is based upon owning both types and they were used mostly for coon hunting.  Lacross doesn't hold a candle to Muck boots.  I haven't found anything that comes close to Mucks.


----------



## dognducks (Nov 8, 2007)

i love my mucks.


----------



## sbrown (Nov 8, 2007)

I have a pair of the slip on style that come up to the ankle and I absolutely love them and would by them again in a heart beat. Mine are lightweight and the most comfortable I have ever owned. I have been wearing them all hunting season so far since they are water proof and I have not had to worry about any water wear I hunt at so far. a friend of mine owns some as well and he swears by them also.


----------



## JDUKE (Nov 8, 2007)

*Cold Weather*

I know they say that they are good at -20 degrees, but has anyone found them to keep toes warm?  My feet bother me the most.

Duke


----------



## dognducks (Nov 8, 2007)

JDUKE said:


> I know they say that they are good at -20 degrees, but has anyone found them to keep toes warm?  My feet bother me the most.
> 
> Duke




the goal is trying to keep your feet from sweating on the way to the stand. If you keep them dry your feet will be toasty but if they get a little wet no boots going to help.


----------



## curtis lowe (Nov 8, 2007)

dirtroad said:


> I have a rich nephew,he is in the "woodworking"business.
> He bought them for me.



hum,wonder why he bought you 4 pair and he ant got 1 pair.


----------



## dirtroad (Nov 8, 2007)

curtis lowe said:


> hum,wonder why he bought you 4 pair and he ant got 1 pair.


He traps beaver,only needs 1 pair,Muck Waders.


----------



## curtis lowe (Nov 8, 2007)

dirtroad said:


> He traps beaver,only needs 1 pair,Muck Waders.



I allmost got one today,i grabed it by the tail and it screamed so i let it go


----------



## Hintz (Nov 8, 2007)

i got some woody max's for a 100 bucks and love em


----------



## JasonF (Nov 8, 2007)

I just got my first pair last month but have yet to use them.  Do they need breaking in?  Also, what kind of socks do you guys wear with yours?


----------



## Hintz (Nov 8, 2007)

JasonF said:


> I just got my first pair last month but have yet to use them.  Do they need breaking in?  Also, what kind of socks do you guys wear with yours?


ho, hanes, walmart brand theyre super comfy


----------



## creekbender (Nov 8, 2007)

dirtroad said:


> He traps beaver,only needs 1 pair,Muck Waders.



i agree with muck waders there's a gurantee that u wont get soaking wet while trying to catch him a beaver , watch out c.lowe them things cant bite ya if ya not carefull.


----------



## curtis lowe (Nov 8, 2007)

creekbender said:


> i agree with muck waders there's a gurantee that u wont get soaking wet while trying to catch him a beaver , watch out c.lowe them things cant bite ya if ya not carefull.



I dun had one lached on me the other day,at furst i was likebut after a min. or 2 i loked like this dud


----------



## Craig Knight (Nov 9, 2007)

I love my WOODY ARMOR Muck boots They arent heavy at all, and fit like  a tennis shoe


----------



## gordoshawt (Nov 13, 2007)

Muck Yeah!


----------



## Trizey (Nov 13, 2007)

I really like my Woody Max's....  Not sure why some of y'all think they are heavy???  Probably the lightest rubber boot I've ever worn.

I wear regular footie type socks no matter the temp.


----------



## Predator56 (Nov 14, 2007)

been wearing mine hunting the last week, i love these!


----------



## Killdee (Nov 14, 2007)

I have a pair of wetlands I HAVE SLAP WORE OUT. Turky and deer hunting. I tried on some of the newer styles and there to big. Bass pro shows the wetlands on their site, so Im going to go try another pair of these. I use tosty toes with my uninsulated mucks for real cold days.


----------



## Booner Killa (Nov 28, 2007)

I have a pair of Woody Max's too. Man, I slap love the things. I wear em deer hunting. I hunted in Illinois in em and one morning it was 18. My feet were fine.


----------

